# My cuban cohiba filled Humi



## cohibaguy-cl (Aug 1, 2008)

My new humi came in a few days ago, This is what she looks like now. :biggrin:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Ummm jealous over here!!! Nice pics!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

nice humi! 

erm... though it looks kinda... empty :huh_oh:


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous! Excuse the drool all over them though. I've never seen that many CC's in one place before! Truly awesome! :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## cohibaguy-cl (Aug 1, 2008)

IT is kind of empty I know, I already see how small it is, Need to add another shelf, In a few more months it will be completely full.
The lower shelf will be 50/50 robusto's and corona especiales.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow thats the most Cohibas i have seen in one humi very nice :dribble:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

man, you like those cohibas. and ive never even had one, well not a CC jus the ones i can get locally  . looks like trouble if i do tho, i have an addictive personality


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

WOW........no really.......WOW


----------



## Gaucho (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, nice humidor for great cigars...

Where'd you pick up the humidor (I won't ask where you picked up the Cubans..)...?


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

man that one cohiba looks like a NUb kinda, up in the top left corner, all short and fat...review that one for us please !!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

The 'dor is awesome. Cigars are incredible. Have fun with that one.


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

Looking good so far. Can't wait to see it full.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Share the wealth!!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

cohibaguy said:


> The lower shelf will be 50/50 robusto's and corona especiales.


Two of my favorite cohibas...too bad I only have one of each left. P.S. don't let Gotacohiba see this it might make him tear up.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!!!!!


----------



## cohibaguy-cl (Aug 1, 2008)

redbeard said:


> man that one cohiba looks like a NUb kinda, up in the top left corner, all short and fat...review that one for us please !!!


Im too much of a noob to make a proper review, The smoke in the top left is a maduro magico, I only had one so far, 24 of them left.
I'll spark one up tonight and give it another go, I didn't like the first one, hopefully this one is better. Maybe the first one I had was a dud...:biggrin:


----------



## cohibaguy-cl (Aug 1, 2008)

koolhandk said:


> Two of my favorite cohibas...too bad I only have one of each left. P.S. don't let Gotacohiba see this it might make him tear up.


oooooooh I'll inbox him right away..


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Man that looks awesome!!!


----------



## cohibaguy-cl (Aug 1, 2008)

Gaucho said:


> Wow, nice humidor for great cigars...
> 
> Where'd you pick up the humidor (I won't ask where you picked up the Cubans..)...?


The humidor was from ebay, It's pretty plain but so far it's running good. the cuban's, well it's like this I went to a store and ordered what I wanted, 3 days later it was pick up time. I was and am a real happy camper..there sooo yummy.


----------



## cohibaguy-cl (Aug 1, 2008)

ronhoffman2 said:


> Looking good so far. Can't wait to see it full.


When she be full I will be sure to share some pics


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

That is nice!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

cohibaguy said:


> Im too much of a noob to make a proper review, The smoke in the top left is a maduro magico, I only had one so far, 24 of them left.
> I'll spark one up tonight and give it another go, I didn't like the first one, hopefully this one is better. Maybe the first one I had was a dud...:biggrin:


if you still dont like them after tonight, maybe we need to make a trade for a couple .. :english:


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Impressive ... how long after you get them do you let them sit before smoking?


----------



## cohibaguy-cl (Aug 1, 2008)

zion698 said:


> Impressive ... how long after you get them do you let them sit before smoking?


Hmm that's a good question, 
I have some since last may. the sigloVI and SigloV and penatela's(not pictured) and cohiba mini's(also not pictured) They are very smooth compared to when I first purchased them.
Look here.. You'll see my entire stash.
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23937

Feel free to make me an offer on my shagadellic rug :roflmao:

As my for my new cubans located in the the thread above i'm smoking a few here and there, but I am content to let them sit for a few months before attacking them.. I hope others can offer there input in how long storage times improve flavour. I will be getting quite a bit more in the next while and my cabinet humi should be close to full in short order.
Here's a detailed list of what's in the cabinet.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm not in too Cohiba's (sorry don't like them) But I love your Humi!! Witch one is it??


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice.. love the cohibas..nice maduro 5


----------



## cohibaguy-cl (Aug 1, 2008)

amateurke said:


> I'm not in too Cohiba's (sorry don't like them) But I love your Humi!! Witch one is it??


Nothing fancy, just a varages. Seals up good so far, holds a constant 69-70%:redface:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Looking good!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Those cigars look great and the humi does too


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

that's awesome, totally awesome


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

amateurke said:


> I'm not in too Cohiba's (sorry don't like them) But I love your Humi!! Witch one is it??


I'm not that much in to them as some others but curious of how the Corona Especlales are ---:mrcool:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Dammmmmnnnnnnnn Can I Get One?


----------



## cohibaguy-cl (Aug 1, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> I'm not that much in to them as some others but curious of how the Corona Especlales are ---:mrcool:


The especiales are one of my favourites. I have only had 2 of them so far but I can say this. 
Perfect draw,vanilla, cocoa, cream and coffee flavours. I really love them and am looking forward to ordering my first full box very soon. For a 38 ringed gauge smoke they are well made, tightly rolled and give you an all around good pleasurable smoke..

cheers!!:redface:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

oh my........


:dribble: :dribble: :dribble: :dribble: :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

cohibaguy said:


> The especiales are one of my favourites. I have only had 2 of them so far but I can say this.
> Perfect draw,vanilla, cocoa, cream and coffee flavours. I really love them and am looking forward to ordering my first full box very soon. For a 38 ringed gauge smoke they are well made, tightly rolled and give you an all around good pleasurable smoke..
> 
> cheers!!:redface:


I agree with you they are great. I have only had about 3 of them but I have one more in the humi with some plume on it. I will get to it one of these days.


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Careful, thats almost pornographic it looks so nice.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Impressive stash!


----------

